# Pictures from Field shoot Neosho, Mo.



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Had a great time and appreciate a nice range. Had a blast and will return.

Enjoyed shooting with Jeff Rollins shoot and win the money class. Great guy with good form and it showed with winning score.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

It was windy


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Cherokee Bowhunters


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Missouri club makes everyone feel welcomed.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Field is challenging and is pure 100% archery


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

June 8th


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Field event


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Field*

More archers should give field archery a try. Two distances in the spot targets was 80yrds and 33yrds. The low shot in 80yrd target was mine. Added five yards and got there. Good sight tapes is a must.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Neosho, Mo


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Thanks for the pics DB 

How did you shoot?

Just to let you guys no....you are cheating  That is the flatest course I have ever seen in my life....that is flatter the SMA in MD.:wink:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

pictures


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Field event


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Videos- Enjoyed shooting with these guys!*

Jeff Rollins winner of money class.

http://s194.photobucket.com/albums/z289/okiebwhtr/?action=view&current=600620.flv

http://s194.photobucket.com/albums/z289/okiebwhtr/?action=view&current=600617.flv

Art Brown turning into a spotty dude.

http://s194.photobucket.com/albums/z289/okiebwhtr/?action=view&current=600616.flv

Robert Wood 

http://s194.photobucket.com/albums/z289/okiebwhtr/?action=view&current=600618.flv


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

Great pics, looks like a fun shoot.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Sure looks calm in the pictures*



MUZZYxSHOOTER said:


> Great pics, looks like a fun shoot.


Wind was howling yesturday in those trees. Always fun.
DB


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Db*

Man those are beautiful pictures and a beautiful range. Looks like that will be the closest field range to us when we retire unless someone builds one closer to Mena, AR. 

Are my eyes going bad or is that a picture of Dean shooting a Bowtech?

Jbird


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Jbird said:


> Are my eyes going bad or is that a picture of Dean shooting a Bowtech?Jbird


I vote for your eyes :wink:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*No Dean this time*



Jbird said:


> Man those are beautiful pictures and a beautiful range. Looks like that will be the closest field range to us when we retire unless someone builds one closer to Mena, AR.
> 
> Are my eyes going bad or is that a picture of Dean shooting a Bowtech?
> 
> Jbird


Jbird you wont be far from the man himself. He has one of the best field ranges in the midwest right in his back yard. Ole Deans range is tough as they come. Dean still in pain from surgery but he shooting. We called him at 6:30am on the way to this shoot. Him and Rosie were up on the range shooting. Deans tough as they come. He to happy with his shoot through Hoyt to shoot a Bowtech.
DB

Did I tell you I suck at the field stuff!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

DB was it a two day shoot or did you have a full field and an animal round?

How did you shoot?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*I suck*



Brown Hornet said:


> Thanks for the pics DB
> 
> How did you shoot?
> 
> Just to let you guys no....you are cheating  That is the flatest course I have ever seen in my life....that is flatter the SMA in MD.:wink:



Shot a good animel round:tongue: Think I shot like 510-515. Hunter/Field Didnt set my sight and dropped fives points. Actually did that twice Dean said he coaching an idiot and I think he right.:tongue: Was taking pictures visiting and having fun and not taking it serious enough. Heat got to me honestly toward the afternoon. Diebetias is kicking my butt. 
Flats a good thing. Not much up and down but the shots were more angled than the pictures show. Actually I didnt shoot very good and was dissapointed. Figured a few things about whats going on. I am canting the bow just before I shoot. Got to get that solved. One can only become a better archer shooting field for sure.:wink: My shooting partner loves it, Art Brown. One really needs a bow set up for field. Only busted four nocks on them 22's
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*One day*



Brown Hornet said:


> DB was it a two day shoot or did you have a full field and an animal round?
> 
> How did you shoot?


14 field
14 hunter
14 animel.
DB

2 1/2hr drive. Up at 4:30 and on the road at 5:30 and got home about 6:30 that evening. Long day for sure. Im thinking this event in Feb or March,


----------



## InAZone (Jan 13, 2004)

DB.....what were those target butts made of? They look pretty good and I need to update some of my backstops!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

InAZone said:


> DB.....what were those target butts made of? They look pretty good and I need to update some of my backstops!


Looks like celotex or something VERY similar


----------



## 12ring4me (May 6, 2006)

*I believe they are made of sound board.*



InAZone said:


> DB.....what were those target butts made of? They look pretty good and I need to update some of my backstops!


.


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

InAZone said:


> DB.....what were those target butts made of? They look pretty good and I need to update some of my backstops!


Paul, you gonna be at sectionals this weekend? Hope to see ya there.
John


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Looks like a cool shoot. Our sectionals are this weekend. Can't wait. Don't get to shoot enough field:tongue:

Thanks for the pics DB, I'll try to get some from our shoot.
John


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Called Boones Board I believe.*



InAZone said:


> DB.....what were those target butts made of? They look pretty good and I need to update some of my backstops!


Might pm ex okie and ask him where they get the stuff. I know its a plant in Missouri. Stuff expands when it gets wet. Stuff works great.
DB


----------



## InAZone (Jan 13, 2004)

I thought that it looked like the sound board too, but I've only shot that stuff in indoors ranges. Thought that it would turn to mush if it got wet. Shark Red...Jan and I will both be there. Should be interesting, haven't shot a score yet this year. Weather has been lousy and don't enjoy shooting alone even when the weather is good.


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

Great pic's DB! Hang in there field is tougher than some give it credit for.


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

InAZone said:


> I thought that it looked like the sound board too, but I've only shot that stuff in indoors ranges. Thought that it would turn to mush if it got wet. Shark Red...Jan and I will both be there. Should be interesting, haven't shot a score yet this year. Weather has been lousy and don't enjoy shooting alone even when the weather is good.


Give me a call and I'll shoot with ya. You have a beautiful field course. Love the shot over the pond:darkbeer:
John


----------



## Mo.Girl (May 17, 2007)

Thanks DB for all the cool pics, I can't wait till next months field shoot! An avid 3-D shooter, that was my first ever field shoot and I had a blast.  Cherokee Bowhunters put on a great 3-D tournament too the fourth Sunday of each month. Again, thanks for the photos


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

great pictures, thanks. looks like it was a good day.

I just got back from Eureka Springs, the ozarks are beautiful and that area of the country is a lot slower. Spent most of the time around beaver lake and ES. Drove to Branson one afternoon, that was enough


----------

